# What we getting credits now?



## kimbo (14/8/15)

Just noticed i am getting notifications of credits


----------



## Dubz (14/8/15)

Yeah whats going on?


----------



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

Something fun please stand by

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (14/8/15)

What is going on here?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (14/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Something fun please stand by



Please announce this.


----------



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

Just finalizing a few things.. Will do so shortly


----------



## ET (14/8/15)

Ooooh new stuffs


----------



## deepest (14/8/15)

Yay  What for im not quite sure lol !


----------



## BhavZ (14/8/15)

Well I get this GTA feeling as there is the option to "Steal credits"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vapington (14/8/15)

I only have 1C lol


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (14/8/15)

Gizmo is hacking the system


----------



## Vapington (14/8/15)

Well Im stealin credits hahhaa


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/8/15)

Vapington said:


> Well Im stealin credits hahhaa


me 2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (14/8/15)

Stealing credits is stupid


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vapington (14/8/15)

Cant steal anymore


----------



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 33657



Got you back Naughty man

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (14/8/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> me 2


You were quick on the uptake. No wonder you have the most credits. See the steal functionality has disappeared.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Got you back Naughty man


LMAO

Give it back man i stole it fairly


----------



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

I will give you half  Greedy **** :d


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/15)

Andre said:


> You were quick on the uptake. No wonder you have the most credits. See the steal functionality has disappeared.



And I can't play with you @Andre... don't think I have enough credit yet...  I was robbed!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (14/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I can't play with you @Andre... don't think I have enough credit yet...  I was robbed!


Lol, I transferred you some.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (14/8/15)

Typical in this country, steal everything.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, I transferred you some.



Still not enough...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Still not enough...
> View attachment 33658


Lol, just got the same message when I wanted to accept @BioHAZarD's challenge. So, looks like there is a difference between credits and trophy points.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/8/15)

shot @Gizmo


----------



## Viper_SA (14/8/15)

Interesting.... I'm lucky, if you have nothing, they steal nothing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/8/15)

Think is was robbed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/8/15)

Dude, these are what I have instead of life savings...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/8/15)

@Gizmo, what about back pay for all our posts

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/8/15)

The real question... is can we buy stuff with these credits?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> The real question... is can we buy stuff with these credits?



Maybe... I have plans dont you worry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

